# JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro Triptronic (Spain)*

My car.................


































_Modified by JNV at 3:49 PM 6-20-2007_


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus (JNV)*

more pictures..........










































































_Modified by JNV at 8:57 AM 6-20-2007_


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus (JNV)*


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus (JNV)*

S6 Mod .............


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus (JNV)*

S6 leds


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus (JNV)*




































_Modified by JNV at 11:40 AM 9-6-2007_


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus (JNV)*

sorry


_Modified by JNV at 11:44 AM 9-6-2007_


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus (JNV)*

............. - / +


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus (JNV)*


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus & Mods. (JNV)*

beautiful!
more info on the steering wheel and seats please!


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus & Mods. (bhb399mm)*

hello bhb399mm
The seats are part of the Kit S-Line Plus (S-line in the interior+S-line in the exterior) 

The steering wheel that had before is similar to this but without the levers of change. 
The reference of this steering wheel is :

















If your steering wheel is of 3 sticks the airbag it is compatible with this steering wheel but if it is of 4 sticks you should also change the airbag


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus & Mods. (JNV)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skotner (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus & Mods. (AbtSportsline)*

The S6 front mod... Did you only swap the front bumper or did you swap the fenders as well?


----------



## SuchaTweed (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus & Mods. (JNV)*

love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the A6 has so much potential but you rarely see them modded.
the R in the background in the first shot is sexy as hell


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus & Mods. (JNV)*

2 new pictures








.










_Modified by JNV at 3:12 PM 9/6/2007_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus & Mods. (JNV)*

your car is hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus & Mods. (JNV)*

new multimedia system


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus & Mods. (JNV)*

looks awesome... 
S-Line with no sunroof?


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus & Mods. (bhb399mm)*

Yes, S-Line IN + S-Line OUT but without sun roof


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus & Mods. (JNV)*

I have abandoned this post 






























HAPPY CHRISTMAS

















_Modified by JNV at 6:25 PM 12-14-2008_


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus & Mods. (JNV)*

And for the small of the house Recaro with Isofix.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus & Mods. (JNV)*

I love the steering wheel and black headliner







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus & Mods. (mikegilbert)*

I am super jealous. I would love to get a TDI A6, but they are not available in United States, so far. What mileage do you get from your 3.0 TDI? I only get 20.5 MPG in daily commute from my 3.2 gasser. But I love my A6, it's only missing a TDI.
Thanks for the pictures of the mod, etc! I will try to post some pictures of my A6 soon.
2FastDre.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus & Mods. (mikegilbert)*

Love it.


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

nice work!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (b5bel)*

i would kill for that steering wheel. every time i look at the wheel in my GTI, then get into the A6, i wish it had a better wheel.


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: JNV - A6 3.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line Plus & Mods. (JNV)*

these pictures are of some few days ago


----------



## Mane (Feb 12, 2009)

Olla umbre








Very Nice Audi 
Nice Jop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

this post it takes of a lot of forgotten time, I upgrade it 

*10/01/2009*
-All in real alu.









-New Front


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*10/07/2009*


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*10/31/2009*


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*13/03/2009*


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*01/31/2010*


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)




----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)




----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)




----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)




----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*02/25/2010*

Spoiler S-Line


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*04/26/2010*


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*06/25/2010*

New 18" OEM


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*07/26/2010*


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)




----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

OEM





























........................ bye, bye


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

Dude that is sick!!! How did you do the conversion for the taillights?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Love what you've done with her! As dubman mentioned- could you possibly share a parts list with us for the facelifted rear end conversion? 

Thanks!


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

Pieces list


> REAR RESTYLING
> 
> 4F5 807 303 F GRUPARAGOLPES S-LINE CON SENSOR APARCAMIENTO
> 4F0 807 521 C 1RRSPOILER PARAGOLPES S-LINE
> ...


To this it is necessary to add the UC that controls the back lights (right now I don't have the reference) and many working hours to manufacture the new one wired.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you. I really appreciate it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

2fastdre said:


> I am super jealous. I would love to get a TDI A6, but they are not available in United States, so far. What mileage do you get from your 3.0 TDI? I only get 20.5 MPG in daily commute from my 3.2 gasser. But I love my A6, it's only missing a TDI.
> Thanks for the pictures of the mod, etc! I will try to post some pictures of my A6 soon.
> 2FastDre.


same here! I wish I could have a tdi I would be good to go. 

Love the sline seats.


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

more picts..................


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

Rear completed S-line:


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

white leds


----------



## Mikhe (Apr 15, 2003)

Hi 

First , i love the look of your A6 and im currently about to buy a used A6 3.0 2010 in Hong Kong. Im still debating if I should get it but looking at your picture im sold. I have a couple of questions if you dont mind me asking. 

Your front bumper is stock correct? you bascially added an S badge and changed the fog lights? and the rear bumper, is that stock as well but you changed the rear valance? ( not sure what you call it)


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

New wheels


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)




----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

A Lifting.......

*Carrocerías PARIS * in *Salamanca (Spain)*


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)




----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)




----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

wow, alot of work into that barge.


----------

